# Marketplace email



## Jax44 (Jun 9, 2018)

In the Marketplace, if I click on email in an ad, it just fades color but no window to email. Any suggestions?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 9, 2018)

Jax44 said:


> In the Marketplace, if I click on email in an ad, it just fades color but no window to email. Any suggestions?



i got the message window to come up when I clicked the email button on an ad. Try reloading the page? 

Are you on a computer, tablet or phone. I brought it up no problem on my Mac. If it's a computer, try restarting it.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 9, 2018)

You have to do a copy and paste into your email.  I believe TUG Brian recently posted the reasoning for this.


----------



## Jax44 (Jun 9, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> You have to do a copy and paste into your email.  I believe TUG Brian recently posted the reasoning for this.



Ok. 
I was on my iPhone by the way, will try copy and paste.
Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2018)

could you elaborate on what you are clicking on?  the only link on an ad should say "contact this member" and bring up a contact window for you to fill out your information and send a message to the ad poster.

do you perhaps mean you are reading a message and trying to reply to the email that sent the message?  if doing this thru a browser it will perform whatever action your browser is configured to do when clicking on an email on a website.  if you have not configured your browser (or phone) to utilize a default email program (gmail/hotmail/etc) clicking the link might not do anything and you would indeed need to copy and paste the email address into whatever email system you wish to use to reply.


----------



## Jax44 (Jun 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> could you elaborate on what you are clicking on?  the only link on an ad should say "contact this member" and bring up a contact window for you to fill out your information and send a message to the ad poster.
> 
> do you perhaps mean you are reading a message and trying to reply to the email that sent the message?  if doing this thru a browser it will perform whatever action your browser is configured to do when clicking on an email on a website.  if you have not configured your browser (or phone) to utilize a default email program (gmail/hotmail/etc) clicking the link might not do anything and you would indeed need to copy and paste the email address into whatever email system you wish to use to reply.


Here is a screenshot:
When I click on email, nothing happens.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2018)

ah ok, that might be a browser issue or setting depending on what you are using to access the marketplace?  did you say you were using a phone?  if it wont let you click it at all, perhaps there is a security setting on your browser that thinks the link is spam or malicious or something?  we always suggest trying to add tug2.com to the list of trusted sites or exceptions list to bypass things like that if you can.  

or just try a different browser to see if it works fine (thus at least narrowing down the issue to the original browser)

clicking that link should bring up this popup window:


----------



## Jax44 (Jun 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> ah ok, that might be a browser issue or setting depending on what you are using to access the marketplace?  did you say you were using a phone?  if it wont let you click it at all, perhaps there is a security setting on your browser that thinks the link is spam or malicious or something?  we always suggest trying to add tug2.com to the list of trusted sites or exceptions list to bypass things like that if you can.
> 
> or just try a different browser to see if it works fine (thus at least narrowing down the issue to the original browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I’ll try it on my computer


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> ah ok, that might be a browser issue or setting depending on what you are using to access the marketplace?  did you say you were using a phone?  if it wont let you click it at all, perhaps there is a security setting on your browser that thinks the link is spam or malicious or something?  we always suggest trying to add tug2.com to the list of trusted sites or exceptions list to bypass things like that if you can.
> 
> or just try a different browser to see if it works fine (thus at least narrowing down the issue to the original browser)
> 
> ...




I don't get that pop-up window.  Ok, browser issue, I guess.  I thought that's just the way you had to do it.  Copy and paste in email.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> I don't get that pop-up window.  Ok, browser issue, I guess.  I thought that's just the way you had to do it.  Copy and paste in email.


I don't think there is a way to copy and paste the email because the email address never shows.


----------



## silentg (Jun 10, 2018)

When I have done this, a message shows on the post that says
Your message has been sent.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think there is a way to copy and paste the email because the email address never shows.



You are correct, sir!

Okay, my issue is different and it may or may not be an issue.

I don't normally send messages for listings.  I normally receive messages for my listings.  When I go to click on the email address of the sender, then I have to copy and paste it into my email.

Nevermind.  I'm off-topic for this thread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> Okay, my issue is different and it may or may not be an issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, in those cases where you are responding to inquiries you need to copy and paste the email.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> Okay, my issue is different and it may or may not be an issue.
> 
> ...



actually you can configure your browser to auto-open your email when you click on an email link within the browser...its just never configured by default because your computer likely doesnt know what email client you use!

for example

https://support.procore.com/faq/how...rowsers-default-email-client-for-mailto-links


----------

